# Fs: 270 clown loaches



## Monsterfisk (Oct 26, 2020)

Probably more 270+ clown loaches for sale from 2” to 9”. Mainly 5-7” looking to sell everything for 7000$


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

Interested...


----------



## Monsterfisk (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi. Only interested in selling everything at once. Thanks


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Monsterfisk said:


> View attachment 183982
> View attachment 183983
> View attachment 183984
> Probably more 270+ clown loaches for sale from 2” to 9”. Mainly 5-7” looking to sell everything for 7000$


 I am interested get 5 clown loach size is 4" ∼ 6" inch.
If you part sale please pm me , thanks


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Monsterfisk said:


> Hi. Only interested in selling everything at once. Thanks


Lol absolutely no way someone gonna drop 7g at once on those fish


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not a potential buyer, but I would be interested in the background on these fish. How long have you had them? How big is the tank? Where are you located? Location is usually a big factor when answering an ad, but in this case I imagine a serious buyer would travel a few hundred miles without a problem.


----------



## Monsterfisk (Oct 26, 2020)

TomC said:


> I'm not a potential buyer, but I would be interested in the background on these fish. How long have you had them? How big is the tank? Where are you located? Location is usually a big factor when answering an ad, but in this case I imagine a serious buyer would travel a few hundred miles without a problem.


I uploaded for a friend of mine. He not in the forum. He keeping them in a 235g. He been collecting loaches for like 5-10 years. Buddy located in Surrey.


----------



## Monsterfisk (Oct 26, 2020)

Buddy found a buyer. Everything sold please close.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

this is hilarious and awesome lol


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

Not surprised he had no problem selling them. But I am surprised he sold 270+ to one buyer lol.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The buyer was probably either a wholesaler, or somebody who needs serious help with his addiction.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Monsterfisk said:


> Buddy found a buyer. Everything sold please close.


Well I was wrong lol


----------

